# prematurely effaced cervix



## mkm1517 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi!  I'm having trouble finding a dx code for this.  I know it's going to be a complication of pregnancy code, but I can't find anything regarding the effaced cervix.  Do I just use the other specified complication pregnancy code?  Can anyone help me?  Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 28, 2012)

654.53


----------



## mkm1517 (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks - I wasn't sure that cervical incompetance was the same thing.


----------



## Bready (Mar 28, 2012)

I think cervical shortening would be closer to effacement.  649.73


----------

